# Mixing steel and graphite ?



## mactronix (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi people,

 I was looking for some input on the possibility of mixing Graphite and Steel clubs ?

 A little background first.
I have been for about the last year buying/borrowing and testing various Irons to try and find a set that suit me and my game.
I have at best a 3/4 swing due to my back and have settled on Callaway Irons as being the ones that seem to fit me best. 

 I am now in a position where I really should be looking at locking down to a fixed set of clubs to get below the magic 100 for a round

As the above will tell you I am not that good yet but do feel that once I settle on a set and learn my distances a little more brain and less "must get the ball as far as possible with every swing" I will be able to leave myself realistic shots instead of ending up trying to judge a chip on from 10-15 yards.

 I am looking at getting a set of Callaway Diablo Edge Irons. I wont ever use a full set I have the 6 Iron so figure picking up say a 4-5-7-8 second hand from auction sites etc.

 So the main question after all that is can I buy say a 4 Iron with a graphite shaft and mix it with my 6 Iron with a steel shaft ? What are the pro's and or Cons of doing this ? Lack of consistency between the 2 clubs for sure however I can hit either as well as the other.

Any input greatly accepted and thanks for reading.

 Mactronix


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 6, 2015)

it's rare that an entire manufacturers range will fit you best - but that's secondary

buying clubs individually is always going to cost more - you can pick up a decent set of irons SH for peanuts so go that route. set of 5-SW regular with one hour to go at under Â£100 inc postage currently on the bay. note you are selecting one of the most expensive sets they made in the last few years!

different shafts will feel different - and that's before you consider the actual material factors. they will all feel different.

what that actually means to you at your current playing level is impossible to judge - but it's not going to be positive. you will favour clubs for the wrong reasons, try and make others do things they weren't designed to do etc


----------



## mactronix (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply and advice. As you stated the diablo clubs are expensive. The thing is that they work for me.
Do you know of any other GI clubs that might be worth trying first ?
Having thought on what you said I can now see that mixing would in fact be a very bad thing long term.
Thanks


----------



## LincolnShep (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Mac,
When I first started I had a "set" of MacGregor irons that were a mix of two different model ranges.  I didn't find the mix of models a particular problem but one club (the 6 iron) had a graphite shaft while all the others were steel.  It was noticeably lighter than the rest of the set and I found it really uncomfortable to use.  When you're learning, it helps to keep things as uncomplicated as possible - having clubs of different weights just gives you one more thing to think about.  So, pick a set that suits you and get them all the same.  As an aside, getting some lessons early on is probably the most effective way to spend your money so get some cheaper clubs and spend the difference on a good teacher.
Good luck,
Shep


----------



## mactronix (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for that,

 Mac,


----------

